# How to Rebuild a 3 Speed Steering Column



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

For anyone who has driven a car with 3 on the tree, you know that the linkage and crap can get all screwed up. And mine stopped working all together last week so I finally found a steering column locally, not perfect but in very good condition. I couldnt just rebuild mine since my '59 is my daily and i need it for work. So im gona swap this one in, rebuild the one from my car, and hopefully flip it for a lil profit. It even came with a backup light switch, which is good because my car doesnt have reverse lights right now. I took these pics so i could use them in case i forget how it goes back together but i figured these could help someone out.

So you just start by removing the steering wheel and crap. Heres a pic of the column. Then i just needed to remove the three screws that held on the turn signal housing. Then the hole thing comes right off.


















Then i just needed to pop out the roll pin to get off the shifter lever

















heres a pic of the upper bearing with the horn contact









Now for the fun part.... its funny though, as much as i hate this grease crap, its actually kinda nice, cuz it protects the parts from rust and corrosion.


























































Then i painted the outter column and cleaned up all the parts

































This is all i did tonight, I should be puttin it back together tomorrow when i get some good synthetic grease uffin:

So far, its not too bad. for me, it was more intimidating to think about and was relatively easy to do...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 12 2009, 07:11 PM~15961562
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 I just put this back together today... didnt take any pics tho, my hands were covered in grease and shit. It went fairly well though, taking out the old one, reassembling the new one and puttin it in prolly took about 4 hours, and in 35 degree weather i was tryna get it done as quick as possible. But damn, wat a difference this made... the shifter is so much smoother and easier to pull in than it was before. Ill snap some after pics 2morrow


----------

